# Argg! Treating for ich, Bangaii with eggs...



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

I am removing all of my fish from my main 60 gallon tank and treating them in a 25 gallon tank for ich. These fish include 3 green chromis, a flame angel, a yellowtailed damsel (which I might not put back in the end), and a pregnant pair of bangaii cardinals. I have already lost a royal gramma and a blue atlantic tang to this parasite in the last week. Now, I don't want interrupt the male bangaii and his mouth full of eggs but I have to treat the other fish. Here is my plan, I want to know if this sounds like it will work. I want to move the female bangaii to the quarantine tank with the other fish and treat her with them, but move the male into a 10 gallon by himself. Then allow him to hatch the eggs and spit them out before moving him to the quariantine treating him also which should be around 13 days from now. Can the pair be seperated while he is carrying eggs? I know not to net him because he will spit the eggs out. Is that too long to wait before treating him? Can he be treated while carrying eggs? I haven't seen ich on either of the bangaiis but I wan't to treat them anyway. I feel like i shouldn't leave him in the main tank because the ich will attack him when the other fish are gone. Think this will work?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

weather or not you do treat him in the quarantine tank, it's a good idea to move it alone IMHO. it's been observed that after the bangai release the fry into the tank he'll then try to eat them. It'll make the netting him out process a bit easier. Weather or not your fish will do it i can't say for sure, but it has been seen from other hobbiest breeding them, but not all. better safe then sorry.

i wouldn't leave the fish in the display tank if you are treating or put them back into the tank right after you're done. If you have already lost fish odds are the cycle has already been started and you're going to have ich in the sandbed.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you any guess as to the cause of your outbreak?


----------



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Have you any guess as to the cause of your outbreak?


Stupidity on my part. I introduced a fish that I had a big chain store order for me since they were cheaper, and I was going to pick it up before it went into their tanks. Apparantly their ick problems are coming from their distributer because 2 days after i introduced it ick started showing up everywhere. I had no problems up to that point and it didn't show up on any other fish until a couple of days into it. As of right now I see no signs of it on any of my fish and they are all in quarantine and being treated except for the male bangai. He hasn't shown any signs and is in his own tank also. 2 lessons learned, don't buy from that store or anyone who uses that supplier. And quarantine everything before it goes into the main tank. Sometimes it is better to pay little more and get a healthy fish from a reputable store.


----------



## Keith Hotchkiss (Aug 14, 2008)

When my Hippo Tang got Ich I lef everything in my 75 gallon tank and treated then with a reef safe chemical called Rid Ich which doesnt kill the ichbut does help the fish produce there slimecoat which lasts the six weeks you need for the ich to die off and it worked great for me so its worth a try good luck


----------



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

Keith Hotchkiss said:


> When my Hippo Tang got Ich I lef everything in my 75 gallon tank and treated then with a reef safe chemical called Rid Ich which doesnt kill the ichbut does help the fish produce there slimecoat which lasts the six weeks you need for the ich to die off and it worked great for me so its worth a try good luck


 I actually heard about this product at a local fish store but haven't tried it yet. It was my backup plan if I can't get rid of it this way, but I didn't really understand how it worked. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Keith Hotchkiss said:


> When my Hippo Tang got Ich I lef everything in my 75 gallon tank and treated then with a reef safe chemical called Rid Ich which doesnt kill the ichbut does help the fish produce there slimecoat which lasts the six weeks you need for the ich to die off and it worked great for me so its worth a try good luck


Tangs do not produce a slime coat. They don't have one. Apparently, in this case, the product was successful for another reason.


----------

